# Raleigh Shows in March



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's cute! Are you going to show her yourself? Aww, I'm jealous I want to take mine out. Few more months for us...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hazel is so beautiful!! I remember when she was just a little thing, hiding in the bathtub.  LOL


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm trying to find out if her Dad's handlers will show me how to groom her...and then maybe the next set of shows I may try to show her.

Hazel...still loves the bathtub. If she's in the house and I can't find her I'll go look in the tub


----------

